# Spring time planning -uk



## TheWoodsman (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

Thinking about my plan of attack for the front lawn 100sqM

I am thinking the following:

PreM already applied 7 days ago
Aerate
Top dress with sand
Overseed (Bostons seeds bowling green/golf green 
Mix)



Roll

Then let it grow for 2-3 weeks

I have liquid iron 6% and some Moddus PGR which I am really really excited to start using as I have not used either before, so I don't want to mess it up!

How long should I wait to apply the iron and PGR?

Any advice for the overseed? I know it's not ideal in spring but the lawn has quite a few bare patches after heavy worm casts during the winter.

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

If you applied a pre m you are going to have an issue with your overseeding plans...

If you aerate then that will help break the barrier, but what was the reason for the pre m then?


----------



## TheWoodsman (Feb 23, 2020)

Mmmm maybe I used the wrong term (noob)

I applied a big satire generate weed and feed granular fertiliser about 8 days ago now.


----------



## TheWoodsman (Feb 23, 2020)

A big store generic weed and feed granular


----------



## TheWoodsman (Feb 23, 2020)

Any one?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What is the active ingredient of the product? What does the label says around seeding?


----------



## TheWoodsman (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## bigbew (Jan 23, 2020)

What height are you planning on cutting at?


----------



## TheWoodsman (Feb 23, 2020)

bigbew said:


> What height are you planning on cutting at?


Well this will be my first full season with the masport Olympic 500 reel mower.

So I'm hoping to go as low as sensibly possible


----------



## bigbew (Jan 23, 2020)

If it was me it leave it as long as possible, give it a handful of mows, then apply, bringing the HOC down slowly.


----------



## TheWoodsman (Feb 23, 2020)

What about for aeration, top dress with sand and over seed?


----------



## bigbew (Jan 23, 2020)

Depends on how much viable turf you have. Possibly worth just some fert and care over the season then a big reno in autumn?


----------



## TheWoodsman (Feb 23, 2020)

I scarified the lawn a little late last autumn and together with the many many worm casts it's got quite a few bare spots and generally looks quite thin.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

You need to read the complete label. It is blurry, but looks like it says not to seed for 8 weeks...


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm afraid to say this but years ago before I didn't have the same knowledge as today, that 4in1 feed killed my back garden grass. To this day, the back garden lawn is terrible - next project for autumn!

@TheWoodsman what drop rate did you use? The N looks very high for a feed this time of year.


----------



## TheWoodsman (Feb 23, 2020)

Thanks for responses guys.

I used this and only this over the past couple of years and had half decent results, and guess that's why I am on here and trying to further my knowledge and use for professional products.

I applied at a rate of 20-22g per SqM so a pretty light application.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

That works out at 2.8g/m2 of N or 0.57lb/1000sqft (14% N x 20g/m2). Feels on the high side given our low temps.

@g-man or someone can you check the math?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@RCUK yes that's right.

Fyi, google now does these conversions from the search bar. It is really convenient. Type this in the search bar: 2.8g/sqm to lb/1000sqft


----------



## TheWoodsman (Feb 23, 2020)

Mmmm ok so that's my first noob mistake of the season.

What are the side effects of too much N2 at this time of year?

Thanks


----------



## TheWoodsman (Feb 23, 2020)

Any one?


----------



## bigbew (Jan 23, 2020)

I would imagine it would lead to excessive top growth and not a whole lot of lateral, non-stop mowing.


----------



## TheWoodsman (Feb 23, 2020)

&#129322; great!!

Ived got some PGR ready to use this growing season.

So my plan now is...

Let it grow and mow infrequently for the next 5-6 weeks until the 4-1 evergreen gets out the system.

Then core aerate, top dress, overseed

Let it grow in for 4-5 weeks

Then I'm hoping it will be glorious green and lush and thick lol

Then start to think
About PGR


----------

